# Realistic package offer



## getupandgo (Sep 19, 2016)

Ok i have been offered:

11,770 salary
5,100 accommodation allowance

So 16,870 in total per month AED

Will this be enough to live and save with (todays exchange rate) 3,100 needed for UK bills leaving me with: 13,770 AED per month to live in Dubai.

found some villas nearish to metro lines for around 4500/5000 aed per month all bills inc

im currently saving about 3600 aed (£750) per month at home so with that in mind what would i be able to save per month with this job offer?


----------



## getupandgo (Sep 19, 2016)

also is this a good salary for a business intelligence analyst with 4 and a half years experience or am i selling my self short


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What does a business intelligence analyst actually do ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getupandgo (Sep 19, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> What does a business intelligence analyst actually do ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



SQL writing
Report creation
dashboard development
specification & analaysis
to a lesser extent depending on role/team data warehousing, ETL


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

getupandgo said:


> Ok i have been offered:
> 
> 11,770 salary
> 5,100 accommodation allowance
> ...


Impossible to get a Villa near to Metro lines for 5000AED with bills inclusive. It must be a shared villa with 10 people in 4 rooms or less.

Please have a look at the previous pages to get the feel of the cost of living.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

getupandgo said:


> also is this a good salary for a business intelligence analyst with 4 and a half years experience or am i selling my self short


The salary is just about fine I'd say. Is your report creation and dashboard development experience using Excel? That isn't a top skill as such. If you know Tableau/Qlikview/Microstrategy etc, you may be worth more depending on what the interviewing company uses. More than just a BI analyst role, you can look to moving into data analytics roles which would require you to know languages beyond SQL such as R, SAS etc. With these skills, I see the salary going into 20s at 5-6 years exp.

As for your savings based on current salary, I don't see much scope for that. A decent flatshare (forget a villa) will set you back by around 5k a month. Add another 5k for living expenses. That leaves you with 3.5k which is what you seem to be saving currently.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

found some villas nearish to metro lines for around 4500/5000 aed per month all bills inc

Wow! You want to share that?


----------



## getupandgo (Sep 19, 2016)

svgeorge said:


> The salary is just about fine I'd say. Is your report creation and dashboard development experience using Excel? That isn't a top skill as such. If you know Tableau/Qlikview/Microstrategy etc, you may be worth more depending on what the interviewing company uses. More than just a BI analyst role, you can look to moving into data analytics roles which would require you to know languages beyond SQL such as R, SAS etc. With these skills, I see the salary going into 20s at 5-6 years exp.
> 
> As for your savings based on current salary, I don't see much scope for that. A decent flatshare (forget a villa) will set you back by around 5k a month. Add another 5k for living expenses. That leaves you with 3.5k which is what you seem to be saving currently.


Sorry yes, coming from a Qlikview background with the addition of SSRS, iReports, Crystal reports, ERP based reports etc.

Yeh your right it doesnt seem to great, and thats with a decent price on the £ from AED currently.


----------



## getupandgo (Sep 19, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> found some villas nearish to metro lines for around 4500/5000 aed per month all bills inc
> 
> Wow! You want to share that?


Theres loads, i mean just a room in a villa, not the whole villa


----------



## getupandgo (Sep 19, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> found some villas nearish to metro lines for around 4500/5000 aed per month all bills inc
> 
> Wow! You want to share that?




What would you recommend? apartment and car? would that work out cheaper than being near a metro


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You should be able to pay your bills in UK and live on that salary if sharing accommodation, I don't think you'd be saving anything from it though especially as you might spend a bit getting here and set up and need to repay the same or replace savings for a while.

Obviously depends a lot on your social life, shopping habits and other activities.


----------

